# Shad - where to catch\purchase?



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm fairly new to the Cincinnati area and I"m looking for a bait shop or somewhere where I can get Shad. I am fishing for catfish on the Ohio from the bank. I've been using nightcrawlers, but haven't had much luck. I'm looking to try live\dead bait such as shad or goldfish. I went to Bass Pro and saw that they had "Rusty's Shads" in a bag. Has anyone tried these before?


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

What part of town do you live in? If you are close I can load you up with dead shad which you can bag and freeze.

I have no idea if the bagged shad at Bass Pro and Walmart are any good. They look too disgusting for me.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I live by UC. How\Where did you get your shad? I have 2 roomates so I'm not sure how thrilled they would be about have dead fish in the freezer  but do you fish with dead shad? From what I've read, live ones are better, that's why I was trying to see if their where any bait shops around town......If not, sounds like a good business to start up around the Cincinnati\Ohio River.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Ken,I will call you when i need live shad.I have your cell #.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Fishinfreak, go ahead, my cell phone has caller ID.  

I fish the river from a boat from Cincinnati west into Indiana. I catch my shad with a cast net in the creeks which feed into the river. Catching them from the shore is tough due to limited access and the increased risk of snagging your net.

I usually keep a supply of frozen baits on hand to use in emergencies but I prefer live bait or fresh dead. Live baits work well but my two biggest flatheads and the bigger fish I've caught this past week have all been caught on cut bait.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

dmbfanatpsu said:


> I live by UC. How\Where did you get your shad? I have 2 roomates so I'm not sure how thrilled they would be about have dead fish in the freezer  but do you fish with dead shad? From what I've read, live ones are better, that's why I was trying to see if their where any bait shops around town......If not, sounds like a good business to start up around the Cincinnati\Ohio River.


Cincy Wholesale Bait (Fehrman's) it right by UC. I went there after school (UC) once to pick up frozen cut shad. They also have shad guts too which are suppose to be a good replacement for liver. here is a link to the cincy yellowpages listing:

http://www.cincinnatibellyellowpages.com/mip/mip_maps.php?bid=101619510

P.S. Be careful driving there as it is easy to miss.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the info.....very usefull and much appreciated!


----------

